

Liu Bolin: Hiding at the Standard - applecore
http://www.standardculture.com/posts/8992-Why-is-Artist-Liu-Bolin-Hiding-at-The-Standard-

======
applecore
This article is also a fascinating glimpse at the future of native
advertising.

